# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe #218 (12/2018)



## PCGH_Aleco (2. November 2018)

Der zentrale Feedback-Sammelthread zur aktuellen PCGH-Ausgabe 11/2018. Die neue Ausgabe liegt immer ab dem ersten Mittwoch des Monats, in diesem Fall also dem 7. November, am Kiosk. Die Digitalversion gibt's knapp eine Woche früher. Abonnenten bekommen die gedruckte PC Games Hardware teilweise einige Werktage vor dem Kiosk-Erstverkaufstag (EVT).

Eure Anregungen und euer Feedback werden von der Redaktion gelesen und wir sind bemüht, auf Fragen und Anregungen möglichst schnell zu antworten. Bedenkt jedoch bitte, dass selbst wir nicht 24 Stunden am Tag im Dienst sind, sehr selten auch mal Urlaub haben oder (zum Glück noch seltener) krank darniederliegen könnten. Auch wenn wir nicht immer auf jedes einzelne eine Antwort schreiben, seid versichert, dass eure Meinung nicht ungehört verhallt! 

LG,
Aleco


----------



## onkelyogi (3. November 2018)

EINE WOCHE vorher als digital ? mist, ich habe gerade ein print abo abgeschlossen, wenn ich das gewußt hätte ...


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. November 2018)

Frage: Wie kommt Daniel in seinem Video zum 9900K zu der Behauptung, dass ein Betreiben des 9900K ohne TDP-Limit bei 160W und daraus bei ihm resultierenden 80-90°C "der CPU auf Dauer sehr schadet"?

Ich halte mal dreist dagegen uns sage: Das ist Unsinn.


----------



## PCGH_Aleco (3. November 2018)

Da der andere Poll leider nicht richtig funktioniert hat, hier die hoffentlich korrigierte Version.

LG,
Aleco


----------



## NuVirus (4. November 2018)

Was ich etwas schade finde das es bisher zu den verschiedenen Custom RTX 2080/2080Ti Karten keine weiteren Infos gibt, besonders die Lautstärke Messungen wären interessant um die Custom Designs zu vergleichen.

Ich hab mich inzwischen zwar für eine gebrauchte 1080Ti entschieden aber vorher intensiv auch mit den neuen Karten auseinander gesetzt, würde bei der Entscheidungsfindung sehr helfen schätze ich bin da nicht der einzige.

Ansonsten muss ich erstmal noch weiter lesen bevor ich mehr sagen kann 



onkelyogi schrieb:


> EINE WOCHE vorher als digital ? mist, ich habe gerade ein print abo abgeschlossen, wenn ich das gewußt hätte ...



Normal kannst du das Print Abo noch um das digitale erweitern kostet dann etwas mehr.

Heute war meine Print noch nicht drin aber die kommt meist auch einige Tage vor offiziellen Release


----------



## BikeRider (4. November 2018)

*PCGH 12/2018 (#218): RTX 2070 - 5 Herstellerkarten im Test, instabile CPUs entlarven, Schluss mit Rucklern, Test des Core i9-9900K, i7-9700K, i5-9600K plus Z390 Boards u.v.m. DVD-Vollversion: The Last Tinker*

 Mittwoch wird Magazin gekauft


----------



## r3tr0-88 (5. November 2018)

Hallo Leute,

kann mir bitte einer erklären warum der AMD Ryzen 7-2700 eine bessere Bewertung bekommen hat als der AMD Ryzen 7-2700X, obwohl die  Leistung in Spielen/Anwendungen besser ist als der als der non X. Das gleiche bei dem AMD Ryzen 5 2600X und AMD Ryzen 5-2600. Haben sich die Wertungen vertauscht, oder ist das so.

LG


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (5. November 2018)

*AW: PCGH 12/2018 (#218): RTX 2070 - 5 Herstellerkarten im Test, instabile CPUs entlarven, Schluss mit Rucklern, Test des Core i9-9900K, i7-9700K, i5-9600K plus Z390 Boards u.v.m. DVD-Vollversion: The Last Tinker*

Ich habe es schon! Abo sei dank!


----------



## RtZk (5. November 2018)

Mir haben die Tests zu den neuen Intel CPU's und zur 2070 am Besten gefallen, allerdings würde ich mir noch wünschen, dass ihr bei den Mainboard Tests mal auf die Spannungsversorgung eingeht, die eben zusammen mit deren Kühlung das Wichtigste ist, so ist es immer ziemlich umständlich herauszufinden welche Mainboards tatsächlich die besten zum OC sind.


----------



## onkelyogi (5. November 2018)

Heft im Briefkasten juchu !
und gleich mal ne MSI 2070 Gaming bestellt ...

danke für den Test !


----------



## Hellsfoul (5. November 2018)

*AW: PCGH 12/2018 (#218): RTX 2070 - 5 Herstellerkarten im Test, instabile CPUs entlarven, Schluss mit Rucklern, Test des Core i9-9900K, i7-9700K, i5-9600K plus Z390 Boards u.v.m. DVD-Vollversion: The Last Tinker*

Wo ist meine Onlineausgabe? Ich wollte das Miniabo abgeschließen und PCGH hat mich auf onlinekiosk.de weitergeleitet. Also habe ich da bestellt und jetzt bekomme ich die Ausgabe wohl erst am 08.11.
Schade


----------



## onkelyogi (5. November 2018)

*AW: PCGH 12/2018 (#218): RTX 2070 - 5 Herstellerkarten im Test, instabile CPUs entlarven, Schluss mit Rucklern, Test des Core i9-9900K, i7-9700K, i5-9600K plus Z390 Boards u.v.m. DVD-Vollversion: The Last Tinker*

miniabo jibbets auch online?
das wäre für mich printler ja eine alternative, falls es mal wieder auf 1-2 tage ankommt 

iwi bräuchte ich so ein rundrum-sorglos-paket, habe print-dvd und mir fehlt daher online, was ja eigentlich enthalten sein könnte imho, und dann entschwindet auch hier die werbung, oder gibt es noch weitere komponenten?

storno LOL
habe die übersicht gefunden und werde den verlag mal anfunken, ob meines umgestellt werden kann ...


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (6. November 2018)

*AW: PCGH 12/2018 (#218): RTX 2070 - 5 Herstellerkarten im Test, instabile CPUs entlarven, Schluss mit Rucklern, Test des Core i9-9900K, i7-9700K, i5-9600K plus Z390 Boards u.v.m. DVD-Vollversion: The Last Tinker*



onkelyogi schrieb:


> EINE WOCHE vorher als digital ? mist, ich habe gerade ein print abo abgeschlossen, wenn ich das gewußt hätte ...



Die Digitalversion ist, wenn keine NDAs im Weg stehen, am Freitag vor EVT erhältlich. Die meisten Abonennten bekommen ihr Heft am Samstag – mit etwas Glück ebenfalls am Freitag. Abgesehen von der Post-Lotterie (einige müssen leider bis Montag warten) hast du mit einem Print- gegenüber Online-Abo also keinen Nachteil. Nur Kiosk-Käufer müssen länger warten. Weil sie kein Abo haben (), vor allem aber weil die Verteilung an den Einzelhandel mehrere Zwischenstationen erfordert: Eine Zeitschrift, die Mittwoch in allen Regalen steht muss spätestens Dienstag angeliefert worden sein. Dazu müssen spätestens Montag die Kisten für die einzelnen Läden gepackt worden sein, wofür aber schon am Sonntag die Hefte im regionalen Verteilerzentrum angelangt sein müssen, dass wiederum nicht direkt vom Verlag, sondern von einem überregionalen Lager beliefert wird,...


----------



## onkelyogi (6. November 2018)

besten dank torsten 

aber zurück zum thema und dem intel test:
ich wollte beim 9700K zuschlagen, mich irritiert nur gerade euer testsystem im kasten auf seite 11 hinsichtlich
des cpu-kühlers, den ich ja auch brauche, denn jener grand kama cross taucht in der bestenliste seite 124 nicht auf ...

das ganze soll übrigens auf einem MPG Z390 stattfinden ...


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (6. November 2018)

Grand Kama Cross ist ein antikes Mittelklasse-Top-Down-Design, dass in einer Bestenliste aus gutem Grund fehlt. 
CPU-Testredakteure mögen ihn aber wegen der einfachen Handhabung. (Keine Backplate, sondern Push-Pins, einen Lüfter gewünschter Stärke kann man einfach oben drauf legen.)



RtZk schrieb:


> Mir haben die Tests zu den neuen Intel CPU's und zur 2070 am Besten gefallen, allerdings würde ich mir noch wünschen, dass ihr bei den Mainboard Tests mal auf die Spannungsversorgung eingeht, die eben zusammen mit deren Kühlung das Wichtigste ist, so ist es immer ziemlich umständlich herauszufinden welche Mainboards tatsächlich die besten zum OC sind.



In unseren OC-Tests mit Boards aus verschiedenen Klassen (zuletzt in der 08/18 im Rahmen des Vergleichs von B350, X370 und X470) kommen wir eigentlich immer wieder zum gleichen Ergebnis: Jenseits der Temperaturen ist ist die Spannungsversorgung für praxisrelevantes Übertakten egal. Mir ist kein einziger Fall bekannt, in dem ohne Nutzung von LN2 oder zumindest Kompressorkühlungen die Wandler einer Mittelklasse- oder auch nur Einsteigerplatine ins Leistungslimit getrieben wurden. Im Low-End-Bereich (den ich seit H110 mangels Lesernachfrage nicht mehr getestet habe) mag das mit Luftkühlung möglich sein – aber nur wenn man die Kühlung der Mainboards in Eigenregie massiv verbessert, was wohl ein eher ungewöhnliches Praxisszenario ist. Der Vorteil hochwertiger Wandler für Normalverbraucher beschränkt sich auf die meist höhere Effizienz respektive niedrigere Wärmeentwicklung unter Volllast. Genau diese Parameter erfassen wir aber über Stromverbrauch und Temperaturen.


----------



## onkelyogi (6. November 2018)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Grand Kama Cross ist ein antikes Mittelklasse-Top-Down-Design, dass in einer Bestenliste aus gutem Grund fehlt.
> CPU-Testredakteure mögen ihn aber wegen der einfachen Handhabung. (Keine Backplate, sondern Push-Pins, einen Lüfter gewünschter Stärke kann man einfach oben drauf legen.)



welchen lüfter (wakü paßt nicht in meinen midi-tower) würdest du aus der bestenliste empfehlen für den 9700K?

ich schiele gerade auf den schwarzen felsen pro 4 ...


----------



## Palmdale (7. November 2018)

r3tr0-88 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> kann mir bitte einer erklären warum der AMD Ryzen 7-2700 eine bessere Bewertung bekommen hat als der AMD Ryzen 7-2700X, obwohl die  Leistung in Spielen/Anwendungen besser ist als der als der non X. Das gleiche bei dem AMD Ryzen 5 2600X und AMD Ryzen 5-2600. Haben sich die Wertungen vertauscht, oder ist das so.
> 
> LG



Wo in Ausgabe 12/2018 kommt das zur Sprache? 

@onkelyogi
ich würd den noctua D15 nehmen, kostet als B-Ware direkt von Noctua über ebay nur 59€ 
Noctua NH-D15 B-Ware  | eBay

@Redaktion
Wieder ne Top Ausgabe, sehr gut gefallen hat mir die Rucker Praxis und der MSI Besuch


----------



## Rolk (7. November 2018)

Ein Glück habe ich in letzter Zeit keine MSI Hardware gekauft.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (8. November 2018)

onkelyogi schrieb:


> welchen lüfter (wakü paßt nicht in meinen midi-tower) würdest du aus der bestenliste empfehlen für den 9700K?
> 
> ich schiele gerade auf den schwarzen felsen pro 4 ...



Der steht nicht ohne Grund ganz oben im Einkaufsführer. 
Noctua NH-D15 und Thermaltake Frio Extreme Silent 14 sind natürlich immer eine Alternative (und vor allem bei der Montage im Vorteil), aber noch teurer respektive kaum noch zu bekommen. P-L-mäßig sind EKL Brocken 3 (eher leise) oder Matterhorn (eher stark) die naheliegenderen Kandidaten, aber wer übertaktet kann bei Coffee-Lake-Achtkernern natürlich jedes Bisschen Kühlleistung gebrauchen.


----------



## RtZk (8. November 2018)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> In unseren OC-Tests mit Boards aus verschiedenen Klassen (zuletzt in der 08/18 im Rahmen des Vergleichs von B350, X370 und X470) kommen wir eigentlich immer wieder zum gleichen Ergebnis: Jenseits der Temperaturen ist ist die Spannungsversorgung für praxisrelevantes Übertakten egal. Mir ist kein einziger Fall bekannt, in dem ohne Nutzung von LN2 oder zumindest Kompressorkühlungen die Wandler einer Mittelklasse- oder auch nur Einsteigerplatine ins Leistungslimit getrieben wurden. Im Low-End-Bereich (den ich seit H110 mangels Lesernachfrage nicht mehr getestet habe) mag das mit Luftkühlung möglich sein – aber nur wenn man die Kühlung der Mainboards in Eigenregie massiv verbessert, was wohl ein eher ungewöhnliches Praxisszenario ist. Der Vorteil hochwertiger Wandler für Normalverbraucher beschränkt sich auf die meist höhere Effizienz respektive niedrigere Wärmeentwicklung unter Volllast. Genau diese Parameter erfassen wir aber über Stromverbrauch und Temperaturen.



Ich habe das ganze selbst mit einem 6700k und einem Z170 Pro Gaming, sowie einem Z170 Hero Alpha getestet und die Spannungswerte die ich für (als Beispielwert) 4,5ghz benötige unterscheiden sich signifikant, beim Pro Gaming benötige ich hierfür 1,3 Volt, beim Hero lediglich 1,24 Volt, was dazu führt, dass das OC Potenzial steigt und so bei 1,38 Volt 4,7ghz möglich sind, während beim Pro Gaming nur 4,6 ghz mit 1,4 Volt möglich sind.


----------



## NuVirus (8. November 2018)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Der steht nicht ohne Grund ganz oben im Einkaufsführer.
> Noctua NH-D15 und Thermaltake Frio Extreme Silent 14 sind natürlich immer eine Alternative (und vor allem bei der Montage im Vorteil), aber noch teurer respektive kaum noch zu bekommen. P-L-mäßig sind EKL Brocken 3 (eher leise) oder Matterhorn (eher stark) die naheliegenderen Kandidaten



Habt ihr euch eigl mal bei den neuen CPUs von AMD (AM4) und Cofeelake 9xxx mal angeschaut wie sich Direct Touch im Vergleich zu den normalen Verhält, also obs da Nachteile etc. gibt?

Andere Frage noch, was ist der aktuelle Referenzlüfter mit dem die Kühler getestet werden, besonders bei dem Aio Test habe ich das nicht direkt gefunden also welches genaue Modell setzt ihr da ein?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (8. November 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Ich habe das ganze selbst mit einem 6700k und einem Z170 Pro Gaming, sowie einem Z170 Hero Alpha getestet und die Spannungswerte die ich für (als Beispielwert) 4,5ghz benötige unterscheiden sich signifikant, beim Pro Gaming benötige ich hierfür 1,3 Volt, beim Hero lediglich 1,24 Volt, was dazu führt, dass das OC Potenzial steigt und so bei 1,38 Volt 4,7ghz möglich sind, während beim Pro Gaming nur 4,6 ghz mit 1,4 Volt möglich sind.



Hast du die Spannungen mit einem Multimeter überprüft? (Nein, ich weiß nicht wo die Kontake beim Pro Gaming sind )
0,06 Volt bei gleichem Takt sind signifkant, aber nur im statistischen Sinne. Zwischen Anzeige und tatsächlichem Wert können schon 0,01-0,02 Volt liegen (jedenfalls auf den High-End-Boards mit Messpunkten – auf günstigen Platinen möglicherweise mehr); 0,05 V Unterschied im Messfehler beim Wechsel auf einen anderen Mainboard-Typ sind also keineswegs unwahrscheinlich. Umgekehrt 2 Prozent mehr Takt bei quasi gleicher Spannung legen ebenfalls einen Vorteil nahe. Er ist aber so klein, dass man ihn aus einer Baustellbestückung gar nicht und mit Übertaktungstests nur unter sehr großem Aufwand reproduzierbar nachweisen könnte. Und wir reden hier von einem Vergleich zwischen 140- und 290-Euro-Mainboard.




NuVirus schrieb:


> Habt ihr euch eigl mal bei den neuen CPUs von AMD (AM4) und Cofeelake 9xxx mal angeschaut wie sich Direct Touch im Vergleich zu den normalen Verhält, also obs da Nachteile etc. gibt?
> 
> Andere Frage noch, was ist der aktuelle Referenzlüfter mit dem die Kühler getestet werden, besonders bei dem Aio Test habe ich das nicht direkt gefunden also welches genaue Modell setzt ihr da ein?



Ich habe in der Vergangenheit keine systematischen Unterschiede zwischen HDT- und Bodenplatten-Kühlern festellen können, aber keinen Anlass gehabt, das für die neueste Generation noch einmal gezielt zu überprüfen. Solange man kein Flüssigmetall einsetzen will, ist der Unterschied auf alle Fälle von geringer Relevanz für die Praxis – andere Merkmale haben weitaus mehr Auswirkungen auf die erreichten Temperaturen und es bietet einem ja kein Hersteller die direkte Wahl zwischen sonst baugleichen Modellen.


----------



## Palmdale (8. November 2018)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Der steht nicht ohne Grund ganz oben im Einkaufsführer.
> Noctua NH-D15 und Thermaltake Frio Extreme Silent 14 sind natürlich immer eine Alternative (und vor allem bei der Montage im Vorteil), aber noch teurer respektive kaum noch zu bekommen. P-L-mäßig sind EKL Brocken 3 (eher leise) oder Matterhorn (eher stark) die naheliegenderen Kandidaten, aber wer übertaktet kann bei Coffee-Lake-Achtkernern natürlich jedes Bisschen Kühlleistung gebrauchen.



Naja, den NH-D15 für 59 Taler direkt von Noctua versandkostenfrei kamma mal net kritisieren  (und B-Ware ist lediglich ne vorab geöffnete Retoure, aber gegengecheckt von Noctua, der Support danach is eh lebenslang). Ich persönlich hab den D15S, da er nochn Mü besser im Handling is


----------



## RtZk (9. November 2018)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Hast du die Spannungen mit einem Multimeter überprüft? (Nein, ich weiß nicht wo die Kontake beim Pro Gaming sind )
> 0,06 Volt bei gleichem Takt sind signifkant, aber nur im statistischen Sinne. Zwischen Anzeige und tatsächlichem Wert können schon 0,01-0,02 Volt liegen (jedenfalls auf den High-End-Boards mit Messpunkten – auf günstigen Platinen möglicherweise mehr); 0,05 V Unterschied im Messfehler beim Wechsel auf einen anderen Mainboard-Typ sind also keineswegs unwahrscheinlich. Umgekehrt 2 Prozent mehr Takt bei quasi gleicher Spannung legen ebenfalls einen Vorteil nahe. Er ist aber so klein, dass man ihn aus einer Baustellbestückung gar nicht und mit Übertaktungstests nur unter sehr großem Aufwand reproduzierbar nachweisen könnte. Und wir reden hier von einem Vergleich zwischen 140- und 290-Euro-Mainboard.



Nein, nachgemessen habe ich natürlich nicht, aber der Takt alleine zeigt das ja schon und in einem Video von der8auer in dem er Einsteigerboards mit Highendboards verglichen hat, kam auch ein höherer Takt bei High End Board raus, war glaube ich mit Z370 Boards. Viel ist es natürlich nicht und rechtfertigt für 99% nicht den Preisunterschied, aber, wenn man beim OC gerne alles rausholt, dann "lohnt" es sich schon.


----------



## Gurdi (9. November 2018)

Also ich habe gestern mal aufmerksam eure Benchmarks zur 2070 gelesen und muss sagen da passt denke ich so einiges nicht im Verhältnis von den Benchmarks der 2070 Armor und den verglichenen Customs in Relation zum Index.

Vor allem die Benchmarks in COD World War 2 und Starwars Battlefront 2. Aber auch Dirt4, ACO und Shadow of the Tomb Raider ergeben so keinen Sinn.
Mal als Erläuterung was ich meine in WQHD:

*SWBF2*
Customvergleich
1080 G1 Gaming:74 AVG
V64 Nitro:79,7AVG
2070 Armor:75AVG

Indexvergleich:
1080 Ref.:78 AVG (schneller als G1 Gaming?)
V64 LC: 86AVG
2070 Ref.:88 AVG (17% schneller?)

*CWW2*
Customvergleich
1080 G1 Gaming:90 AVG
V64 Nitro:91,3 AVG
2070 Armor:93,2 AVG

Indexvergleich:
1080 Ref.:87 AVG 
V64 LC: 94AVG
2070 Ref.:115 AVG (24% schneller?)

Die zwei mal als konkretes Beispiel, aber auch andere Werte stechen heraus.
Die Armor in ACO hat 52 AVG, die 2070 Ref. 65AVG.Das sind 25% mehr?
In ACO soll auch die 64er Ref schneller als die Nitro sein mit 50 zu 44 AVG
In ROTTR ist die 1080er Referenz schneller als die G1 Gaming und die 2070 Ref. deklassiert die Armor um ebenfalls 12%.


Irgendwas passt da vorne und hinten nicht. Das Testsystem bei "Schlagabtausch Custom Designs" ist noch dazu deutlich potenter mit dem 8700k @5Ghz.
Das solltet Ihr mal überprüfen. SWBF 2 hätte ich noch verstanden wegen seinem nervigen Shadercompilieren. Aber alle Titel passen nicht so recht ins Bild.


----------



## RtZk (9. November 2018)

Also, wenn ich mich jetzt nicht ganz verkuckt habe, dann werden bei den Custom Designs Odysseey und nicht Origins wie bei den Ref Designs getestet und World at War 2 wird auch nur bei den Customs getestet und nicht bei den Ref Designs, wobei in der Ausgabe wie ich gerade merke überhaupt keine 4k Benchmarks der einzelnen Spiele sind, wie es sonst immer ist. 
Battlefront kann aber wirklich nicht stimmen.


----------



## Gurdi (9. November 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Also, wenn ich mich jetzt nicht ganz verkuckt habe, dann werden bei den Custom Designs Odysseey und nicht Origins wie bei den Ref Designs getestet und World at War 2 wird auch nur bei den Customs getestet und nicht bei den Ref Designs, wobei in der Ausgabe wie ich gerade merke überhaupt keine 4k Benchmarks der einzelnen Spiele sind, wie es sonst immer ist.
> Battlefront kann aber wirklich nicht stimmen.



Oh mit Odyssey hast du recht, da habe ich nicht richtig aufgepasst. CWW2 aber wird im Index mit aufgeführt.
Hier auch als Benchmark http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Grafi...Rangliste-GPU-Grafikchip-Benchmark-1174201/2/


----------



## pedi (20. November 2018)

habt ihr auf dem titelblatt was verwexelt?
core i9 seite 50-ist auf seite 10
ruckler seite 10-ist auf seite 50.


----------



## r3tr0-88 (20. November 2018)

Palmdale schrieb:


> Wo in Ausgabe 12/2018 kommt das zur Sprache?
> 
> @onkelyogi
> ich würd den noctua D15 nehmen, kostet als B-Ware direkt von Noctua über ebay nur 59€
> ...



Im Einkaufsführer


----------



## Palmdale (20. November 2018)

r3tr0-88 schrieb:


> Im Einkaufsführer



Ah, ja stimmt tatsächlich. Denn egal zu welcher Referenz, ausgehend vom Test in 06/2018 und Einstieg in den Einkaufsführer in 07/2018 müssten die X-Varianten auch in der 12/2018 immer vor den non-X Brüdern liegen. 

Es liegt nahe, dass X und non-X schlicht vertauscht sind


----------



## Llares (21. November 2018)

Bin noch lange nicht, aber etwas was mir immer wieder auffällt, ist die Vergabe von Noten. Das war bei den Lüftertests der letzten Ausgaben so und ist nun bei den Z390 Brettern wieder der Fall.

Scheinbar gleiche Merkmale /Eigenschaften / Ausstattungen ergeben unterschiedliche Noten. 

Beispiel: Eigenschaften von Asus und MSI. Asus hat weniger Abstand der der CPU zu den Spawa-Kühlern, nur eine 3-Punkt Kurve und minimal 20% PWM Leistung, lässt dafür aber schnelleren RAM und weniger Leistung der CPU zu, sowie 0.2 V mehr Vcore. Insgesamt also kleine Unterschiede,  die aber in einer um 0,39 Punkten besseren Teilnote resultieren. 
Genauso bei der Leistungsnote. Asus bei den Temps besser als MSI, aber schlechter als Gigabyte. Dafür der Verbrauch von MSI besser als Asus und viel besser als bei Gigabyte. Bootzeit bei Gigabyte am besten, während Asus noch vor MSI liegt. Alles in allem recht ausgeglichen, trotzdem gewinnt Asus auch diesen Teilbereich mit Abstand. Warum? 


Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (21. November 2018)

MSI hat spürbar höhere Temperaturen als Asus, außerdem minimalen Rückstand bei Leistung und Boot-Zeit. Der Stromverbrauch ist zwar gerade im Soft-Off besser, hat aber insgesamt nur wenig Einfluss auf die Leistungsnote, da er von den Lesern als unwichtig erachtet wird. Das rettet umgekehrt Gigabyte, denn die haben einen riesigen Rückstand beim Stromverbrauch zurück und können das nur eingeschränkt durch die gute Kühlung kompensieren – bei 45 °C liegt der Cut-Off für "1,0". Zusätzlich zerrt noch die schlechtere Lightroom-Leistung an der Note, denn die Benchmarks machen rund 2/3 der Leistungsnote aus. Wenn du konkrete Vorschläge (d.h. nicht nur Verhältnisse zueinander, sondern auch Skalen für die Teilnoten) für eine ausgewogene Gewichtung hast, bin ich hier für Anregungen offen. Ich habe auch schon mehrfach überlegt, welche anderen Aspekte man gegebenfalls zusätzlich zur "Leistung" zählen könnte, damit es mehr Stärken/Schwächen gibt, die sich ausgleichen können. Aber bislang gibt es nur Vorschläge für allgemein oder plattform-intern identische Parameter (z.B. LAN- respektive USB-Durchsatz), objektiv nicht reproduzierbar quantifizierbare Werte (z.B. Sound-Qualität, da beschränkt sich selbst Phil lieber auf "sehr gut", "gut",... in 3-4 Aspekten) und mit vertretbarem Aufwand nicht messbares. (z.B. tatsächliches Übertaktungspotenzial)

Bei den Eigenschaftennoten geben die Praxis-Probleme den Ausschlag. Asus-Werkseinstellungen überschreiten die Intel-TDP um 39 Prozent, MSI um 53 Prozent. Dazwischen verläuft einer Wertungsgrenzen für Praxisprobleme; die restlichen Eigenschaften würden dagegen tatsächlich zu einer bis in die erste Nachkommastelle gleichen Note führen. Wenn der Watt-Wirr-Warr weiter anhählt, werde ich dafür eine eigene, kontinuierliche Wertung ohne Stufen einführen, die derartige Artefakte reduziert. Der Z370-Vergleichstest war hier noch pflegeleichter – dreimal 160-180 W, einmal <120 W. Daher nutzt das System bislang die allgemeinen Problem-Modifikatoren in drei Stufen. Der resultierende "Abstand" für Asus ist übrigens nur in Relation zu den recht ähnlichen Kontrahenten deutlich. 0,39 Notenpunkte Vorsprung sind bei einer Gesamt-Spannweite der Sockel-1151-Eigenschaften-Noten von 1,77 (übrigens auch beim Z370 Gaming 7) bis 3,30 eher wenig, alle getesteten Z390-Mainboards liegen weit vorne.


P.S. Zur Orientierung: Würde man den Stromverbrauch genauso stark in die Leistungsnote einfließen lassen, wie die Rechenleistung, würde MSI eine 0,97 und Endnote 1,54 erzielen, Asus 1,08 und 1,49 und Gigabyte 2,08 respektive 2,13.


----------



## wolflux (21. November 2018)

Schade, das CPU- Lanes nicht in CPU - Einkkausführer angezeigt werden.


----------



## Olstyle (21. November 2018)

Gibt es für Soft-Off nicht mittlerweile EU-Grenzwerte? Auch wenn die offiziell nur für Komplettsysteme gelten würde ich durchaus eine explizite Abwertung nach Vorbild Test-Heft ziehen wenn die auffällig gerissen wird.
Verbrauch im Betrieb ist dagegen alleine schon wegen der ganzen Zusatzchips kaum sinnvoll bewertbar.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (22. November 2018)

Für einzelne Komponenten gibt es keine Grenzwerte, nur für ganze Systeme. Da Verbrauch aber ein klar lineare Angelegenheit ist (301 statt 300 Watt ist genauso ärgerlich/nicht ärgerlich wie 101 statt 100 W) kann ich den aber kontinuierlich für alle Testszenarien benoten. Die Notenskalierung ist dabei für Soft-Off deutlich strenger als für Volllast, weil ein typisches Privat-System 80 Prozent der Zeit im Soft-Off verbringt und da eigentlich mit <1 Watt auskommen könnte, aber vermutlich weniger als 5 Prozent unter echter Volllast wo das Mainboard ohnehin einen geringen Anteil am Gesamtumsatz hat.


----------



## Llares (22. November 2018)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> MSI hat spürbar höhere Temperaturen als Asus, außerdem minimalen Rückstand bei Leistung und Boot-Zeit. Der Stromverbrauch ist zwar gerade im Soft-Off besser, hat aber insgesamt nur wenig Einfluss auf die Leistungsnote, da er von den Lesern als unwichtig erachtet wird. Das rettet umgekehrt Gigabyte, denn die haben einen riesigen Rückstand beim Stromverbrauch zurück und können das nur eingeschränkt durch die gute Kühlung kompensieren – bei 45 °C liegt der Cut-Off für "1,0". Zusätzlich zerrt noch die schlechtere Lightroom-Leistung an der Note, denn die Benchmarks machen rund 2/3 der Leistungsnote aus. Wenn du konkrete Vorschläge (d.h. nicht nur Verhältnisse zueinander, sondern auch Skalen für die Teilnoten) für eine ausgewogene Gewichtung hast, bin ich hier für Anregungen offen. Ich habe auch schon mehrfach überlegt, welche anderen Aspekte man gegebenfalls zusätzlich zur "Leistung" zählen könnte, damit es mehr Stärken/Schwächen gibt, die sich ausgleichen können. Aber bislang gibt es nur Vorschläge für allgemein oder plattform-intern identische Parameter (z.B. LAN- respektive USB-Durchsatz), objektiv nicht reproduzierbar quantifizierbare Werte (z.B. Sound-Qualität, da beschränkt sich selbst Phil lieber auf "sehr gut", "gut",... in 3-4 Aspekten) und mit vertretbarem Aufwand nicht messbares. (z.B. tatsächliches Übertaktungspotenzial)
> 
> Bei den Eigenschaftennoten geben die Praxis-Probleme den Ausschlag. Asus-Werkseinstellungen überschreiten die Intel-TDP um 39 Prozent, MSI um 53 Prozent. Dazwischen verläuft einer Wertungsgrenzen für Praxisprobleme; die restlichen Eigenschaften würden dagegen tatsächlich zu einer bis in die erste Nachkommastelle gleichen Note führen. Wenn der Watt-Wirr-Warr weiter anhählt, werde ich dafür eine eigene, kontinuierliche Wertung ohne Stufen einführen, die derartige Artefakte reduziert. Der Z370-Vergleichstest war hier noch pflegeleichter – dreimal 160-180 W, einmal <120 W. Daher nutzt das System bislang die allgemeinen Problem-Modifikatoren in drei Stufen. Der resultierende "Abstand" für Asus ist übrigens nur in Relation zu den recht ähnlichen Kontrahenten deutlich. 0,39 Notenpunkte Vorsprung sind bei einer Gesamt-Spannweite der Sockel-1151-Eigenschaften-Noten von 1,77 (übrigens auch beim Z370 Gaming 7) bis 3,30 eher wenig, alle getesteten Z390-Mainboards liegen weit vorne.
> 
> ...


Danke für das ausführliche Feedback, Thorsten. Genauso sowas fehlt mir (und anderen vielleicht auch), um die Noten (besser) zu verstehen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (23. November 2018)

Im Artikel muss ich immer einer Balance zwischen Textlänge, Informationen zum Produkt und Informationen zum Test suchen. Die Wertungskriterien haben dabei sehr geringe Priorität, denn letztlich verraten sie dem Leser gar nichts, was ihm beim Kauf weiterhilft. Noten sollen Übersicht schaffen und alle Eigenschaften irgendwie zu einem Wert bündeln – dass es hierfür nicht "DIE" eine Antwort gibt, ist offensichtlich und ich empfehle auch regelmäßig, sich gemäß der eigenen Ansprüche die Einzelaspekte anzugucken. Wer das ohnehin schon macht, der kann die zusammengefassten Noten eigentlich ignorieren.


----------



## Bullz (29. November 2018)

Ich finde es schade das ihr Prime nicht mit 1344k getestet habt weil eben genau dieser Modus eben dafür gedacht ist die vcore zu testen... Jetzt kann man wieder nicht einschätzen wie gut Prime wirklich ist und es wird dadurch seinen legendären Status behalten... Könnte man das nicht schnell nach testen?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (30. November 2018)

1344K hatte ich mir beim Stresstestvergleich in der Ausgabe 08/2016 mit einem i7-6700K angesehen - vielleicht hast du die Ausgabe noch zur Hand. Es war etwas besser zum Aufdecken Vcore-bedingter Instabilität als Small FFTs mit der gleichen Version 28.9 build 2 geeignet. Besser als das Linpack-basierte Linx war es allerdings auch nicht. Für Intel dürfte 1344K immer noch sehr gut geeignet sein; bei AMD bin ich allerdings skeptisch, da Small FFTs hier stärker zurückliegt.

Beim aktuellen Test ist 1344K einfach unter den Tisch gefallen, da ich einerseits die beschriebenen Probleme mit den Open-CL-Tests hatte, was Zeit gekostet hat und andererseits in der Ausgabe gleich zwei Plattformen (Ryzen 2700X mit allen Programmen und i9-9900K mit einer etwas kleineren Auswahl) mit CPU-Stresstests geprüft wurden, was wir bisher noch nie in einer Ausgabe hatten, aber insgesamt eben auch noch mehr Zeit benötigt hat als der vorherige Vergleich im Jahr 2016.

Da ich immer mal wieder das OC-Potenzial neuer CPUs austeste, werde ich dafür mal den 1344K-Test verwenden und vergleichen, okay?


----------



## garfield36 (5. Dezember 2018)

Werden bei Grafikkarten-Tests keine Werte mehr für Lautstärke angegeben, bzw. Angaben über Spulenfiepen respektive Zirpen? Konnte jedenfalls in keine diesbezüglichen Angaben in Heft 12/2018 entdecken.  Oder habe ich da was übersehen?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (5. Dezember 2018)

Moin!

Die Angaben zur Lautheit und dem Spulenfiepen sind Standard bei jedem _benoteten_ PCGH-Grafikkartentest. Im Falle dieser Ausgabe handelt es sich jedoch nur um erste Eindrücke (der RTX-2070-Designs) mit subjektiver Einschätzung, um Interessenten direkt zum Verkaufsstart eine Bewertungsgrundlage zu liefern. Einen "vollen" Test mit allem Pipapo haben wir dazu noch nicht veröffentlicht (in der 01/2019 machen Karten mit RTX 2080 Ti den Anfang).

MfG,
Raff


----------



## garfield36 (6. Dezember 2018)

Aha, inzwischen habe ich festgestellt, dass auch in Heft 11/2018 diesbezügliche Angaben fehlen.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (6. Dezember 2018)

Bei den Partnerkarten? Yep. Das liegt am enormen Test- und zeitaufwand, den so ein Grafikkartenvergleich mit vielen Probanden braucht. Bei den Founders-Editionen, um die's in der 11/2018 primär geht, sind alle Werte (Lautheit, Verbrauch) angegeben. Was die RTX 2080 Ti angeht, hilft dir die neue 01/2019 weiter. In der 02 folgt eine Wagenladung RTX 2080er. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Rolk (6. Dezember 2018)

"Praxis: Ruckler bei Spielen vermeiden"

Wird das eigentlich eine Serie? Ich hätte nichts dagegen. Auch mit solchen Exotenszenarios wie midrange Grafikkarten vs UHD.
​


----------

